
Early laptop designer Bill Moggridge dies at 69 - okal
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/early-laptop-designer-bill-moggridge-dies-at-69-computer-used-by-military-nasa-in-1980s/2012/09/09/8f6b7c90-faab-11e1-a65a-d6e62f9f2a5a_story.html
======
benarent
“Few people think about it or are aware of it. But there is nothing made by
human beings that does not involve a design decision somewhere.”

Rest in peace Bill. Copper Hewitt remembering Bills work.
<http://www.cooperhewitt.org/remembering-bill/life-work>

------
adg
Here's a clip from the documentary Objectified where Moggridge talks about
designing a laptop: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHEA-jbo1aI>.

~~~
treskot
Interesting documentary! Too bad I got to know about him today, when he is no
more!

------
comatose_kid
Really enjoyed his book (Designing Interactions, see
www.designinginteractions.com). Here's another article about him:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/10/technology/william-
moggrid...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/10/technology/william-moggridge-
laptop-pioneer-dies-at-69.html)

